# Archery Shops



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

cbbhunter said:


> I’m headed back to South Africa in just 9 days.
> I’m looking for some information on archery shops in South Africa in case for some reason I would need something or have equipment issues.
> I will be flying into Johannesburg and hunting up near Thabazimbi in the Limpopo area.
> Any names and contact info would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Archers Edge in Pretoria... 

Thats about 2 hours drive from Thabazimbi area...

http://www.archersedge.co.za/


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Thabazimbi*

We drove thru on the way up to Matlabas. I saw a shop on the left side of the street just after we made a left turn.

That's not very specific, but there is a shop in Thabazimbi.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## cbbhunter (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info, it’s greatly appreciated.
Hopefully all goes well and we won’t need anything. But it’s best to have the contact info just in case.

Thanks again


----------

